# VirtualBox and libcurl



## Anonymous (May 15, 2010)

I installed VirtualBox with:

```
pkg_add -r virtualbox
```
When i tried to start it i got:

```
markus:$ VirtualBox: Error -610 in supR3HardenedMainInitRuntime!
VirtualBox: dlopen("/usr/local/lib/virtualbox/VBoxRT.so",) failed: Shared object "libcurl.so.5" not found, required by "VBoxRT.so"
```

I searched the web, but i couldn't find anything, so i did:

```
ln -s /usr/local/lib/{libcurl.so.6,libcurl.so.5}
```

Would that be ok? If not, what would be the proper way to handle it?
Thanks.


----------



## SIFE (May 15, 2010)

it should be ok ,what FreeBSD version you are runing ?


----------



## Anonymous (May 15, 2010)

It's FreeBSD 8.0-Release.
I ran a live-cd from VirtualBox which did work without further problems.
I will install an OS later. Looks good.


----------



## Anonymous (May 16, 2010)

I got a follow-up problem. I installed Fedora as a guest. So far all is good.
I can't figure out how to install the guest additions. 
Usually i just click on the menu of the VirtualBox-window, choose >devices > install guest-additions and they are getting downloaded. I mount the iso and boot them and am done.
Here i get an error "... the iso can't be downloaded...".
Also if i set CD-rom or floppy to be mounted i get an error that "on the main-page no CD-Rom is set" (which might be the source of the problem?).

I am part of vboxusers and wheel, but no other group.


----------



## Anonymous (May 16, 2010)

I tried to install the virtualbox-ose-additions from the ports.
I was told the kernel sources were missing. I searched the web and only found this:
http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/freebsd-install-kernel-source-code/
As adviced i did

```
# sysinstall
```



> The easiest way to do this is by running sysinstall as root, choosing Configure, then Distributions, then src, then base and sys



Now my system seems broken. 
A terminal told me: 


> "Who are you? Go away"
> "You don't exist"



I recreated the user. When i log into X the mouse and keyboard doesn't work.

Is this beyond repair?


----------

